# Bonnet Creek - 3 BR Presidential



## poleary2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi there.  What are the chances of getting a 3 BR at Bonnet Creek in late March / first week of April?  How many TPUs would be needed?

Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 26, 2013)

None thru rci. Wyndham doesn't deposit presidential units at bonnet creek to rci yet. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poleary2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

chriskre said:


> None thru rci. Wyndham doesn't deposit presidential units at bonnet creek to rci yet.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2



Booooo.  Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 26, 2013)

You may get a regular 3 bedroom though.
I think I remember seeing them in rci points.  
The regular rooms are nice too

I am typing this from an rci exchange 2 bedroom on the balcony of tower 6 where many of the presidential reserve units are located.  I actually have a better view this time than I have when I have stayed presidential in this same building in the past. 

The tpus were cheap too. I think only 13 tpus at the time I booked.  Later they doubled.  

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poleary2000 (Jun 26, 2013)

chriskre said:


> You may get a regular 3 bedroom though.
> I think I remember seeing them in rci points.
> The regular rooms are nice too
> 
> ...



Oh okay, I may try a search for that.  Thanks!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 26, 2013)

poleary2000 said:


> Oh okay, I may try a search for that.  Thanks!



Watch the sightings for the bulk deposits.  
I got mine without an ongoing but you may need one for the 3 bedroom. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 27, 2013)

I haven't seen a Wyn BC 3BR online at RCI in years, since there were only a couple towers up.  If they are ever still deposited, they would tend to be taken by ongoing searches or, if in RCI Points, they'd be snatched _very_ quickly.

The 3BR and 4BR Wyn BC unit sizes tend to be reserved first by Wyn points owners for their own use.  A full week stay (needed for an RCI deposit) can be quite difficult to reserve by 7-8 months out, by the time Wyndham sends their bulk deposits to RCI.  So, there would rarely be any 3BR inventory available for deposit.  By contrast, it's not terribly difficult to secure 1BRs and 2BRs for most weeks of the year.  I was surprised to even see a couple "major holiday" week deposits with RCI this year... not usually available via RCI in the past.

I would not count on a 3BR RCI exchange into Wyndham Bonnet Creek as your only plan.  If you want to travel via RCI exchange for that trip, I'd recommend including other resorts and/or unit sizes in the search.  HTH!


----------



## poleary2000 (Jun 27, 2013)

It does. Thanks!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2013)

Very interesting.  I didn't realize WBC deposited units larger than 2BR.  I've never seen any (but of course that would only be the leftovers).

One way you can tell if by looking at the Deposit Calculator.  NOTHING will be deposited that isn't in there.  (What you see in there might not necessarily be deposited.)

I see 3BR and 4BR units as possibilities there.  I also see a separate RCI ID (C331) that appears to be Presidential Reserve units.  I suspect that's developer units for rental only.

My focus has been on getting DVC properties (and probably will remain as long as they're available through RCI), but if that ever goes away or becomes prohibitive, I'll probably start focusing on 3BR (or larger) units at the nicer Orlando properties, for our Disney trips.  Good to keep this one in mind!  I didn't realize it was even possible (and am still not sure it is).


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 10, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek PR C-331 Questions regarding Building Six*

_
I also see a separate_ 

RCI ID for Wyndham Bonnet Creek PR (C331) 

What floors are the (Two) Three and Four Bedrooms 
Presidential Reserve Units on. How many PR are there.
What is the square footage.  How many units total.

Do Odd #s face the pool. Do Even facing the parking lot.
Starting with no. one which end of the building would this 
be one.  Is there a link to a map that shows the numbers.

How many here - have stayed in a PR condo in building six.


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 10, 2013)

I typically reserve 3 BR at one of the Hilton properties. I haven't be disappointed. Just curious about Bonnet Creek.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2013)

Most 3 bedrooms are not the presidential units.  They are huge, though, with much bigger living areas in most (except the corners).  We loved our 3 bedroom unit when we stayed there a few years ago.

There are presidential units of all sizes, but not many on RCI of the presidential units. I have seen a few, and they are marked as Presidential--obvious.

Four bedrooms are always presidential.  I have never seen a 4 bedroom on RCI.  That would be cool, though.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 11, 2013)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek - PR - Wydham Grand 14 floors*

_
Where is the _

Wyndham Grand Orlando Resort Bonnet Creek Hotel 
14651 Chelonia Parkway, Orlando, Florida 32821 
407-390-2300 at on Bonnet Creek Resort Property
Is it next to The Presidential Reserve Building (6)?


----------



## poleary2000 (Jul 11, 2013)

How many Wyndham points would it take to book a 3 BR presidential?


----------



## scootr5 (Jul 11, 2013)

poleary2000 said:


> How many Wyndham points would it take to book a 3 BR presidential?



At what time of year? Without discounts, it ranges from 219,000 to 385,000.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 11, 2013)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek*

_
Torre del Sol_

Building 6  has 19 floors & 300 units
Odd numbered units face the lake.

Anyone know when units ending 
in 01 and 03 are location


----------



## Lisa P (Jul 12, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> Do Odd #s face the pool. Do Even facing the parking lot.
> Starting with no. one which end of the building would this
> be one.  Is there a link to a map that shows the numbers.


This post tells which room #'s face the pools and lake.  It's the odds in some buildings, evens in others.  I don't understand all of your questions but no, the resort map does not show the room numbers.

The original lobby building was not numbered.
Starting there and walking counterclockwise around the lake, you'll pass buildings 1, 2, 3, in that order.
Then starting back at the lobby and walking clockwise around the lake, you'll pass 4, 5, 6, in that order.
On the far side of the lake, farthest from the lobby, the hotel sits between 3 & 6.  Hope that makes sense.    Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 5, 2013)

*Wyndham Bonnet Creek PR (C331)*

_
Has anyone ever stayed in a Pres Res unit in building six 
and used the TV to hook up their laptop to big screen TV?_

Do you remember what brand, screen size, and hookups are on 
the televisions in the 3 & 4 bedroom Presidential Reserve suites.

Checking to see if, 
Bonnet Creek TV`s have:

USB or software to view digital jpeg photos?
VGA/SVGA 15 pin connections to hook up older laptop?
HDMI and or any other type of  PC connection?


----------



## ronparise (Oct 5, 2013)

On the Wyndham website there is a three bedroom Presidential available for  March 28 check in and three bedroom deluxe units available for March 28 and April 4

Why not lock this up now by renting from a Wyndham owner...I bet you could do it for under $2000, maybe for as little as $1000 for the deluxe


----------



## chriskre (Oct 5, 2013)

Miss Marty said:


> _
> I also see a separate_
> 
> RCI ID for Wyndham Bonnet Creek PR (C331)
> ...



I have stayed 4 times in the Presidential units so far and all times were in building 6.  

I sighted a 1 bedroom PR Presidential Reserve unit in RCI the other day.
It was for a 1 bedroom sleeps 2.  The PR units don't have a couch bed so they sleep two less than the standard rooms.  
I'm glad to see them showing up.   
Gives me hope of getting one thru RCI one day. 




Miss Marty said:


> _
> Has anyone ever stayed in a Pres Res unit in building six
> and used the TV to hook up their laptop to big screen TV?_
> 
> ...



I don't remember the type of TV hook ups but I will say that the PR units have a very sophisticated computer system in the rooms.  Some sort of concierge screen where you can order all sorts of stuff.  And what looks like Voip phone system with caller ID and all sorts of other buttons I can't work.  :rofl:

I know we had a Bose stereo system with surround sound so I'm sure you will be able to hook up something.  If you need a cable for something I'm sure the front desk has them.  There is also a Cisco router in many of the PR rooms so the internet is usually lightning fast. I imagine streaming would be better than in the regular rooms.    I usually just stream from my phone with the iphone adapter thru my netflix app.  I need an "Easy" button.


----------



## am1 (Oct 5, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Why not lock this up now by renting from a Wyndham owner...I bet you could do it for under $2000, maybe for as little as $1000 for the deluxe



A $1000 is gibing the 3 bedroom away.  I know 4 bedroom presidential units are available for $1649 for that week.  Also giving it away.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 15, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek*

_
Presidential Models on Youtube   _

Four Bedroom 1519 pool view
Two Bedroom 1512 back side 

Anyone know if there is a 
3 Bedroom Presidential model


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Wyndham BCR - Internet*

Philips Televison`s &
Bright House Internet


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 24, 2013)

*Bonnet Creek Building Six Televisions*

*
TV*

Large (Maybe) 4o inch TV and DVD with 
Bose Speaker System in Living Room. 

 Plus three (3) Philips Television 
(dated Feb 2010) in each BR inc.

 VGA/SVGA 15 pin connections on 
 each TV to use to connet laptop.


----------

